
Show HN: I made a site to help you find good nonfiction books - cqcn1991
http://learnbyreading.herokuapp.com/
======
cqcn1991
Hi, anyone enjoys reading nonfictions (e.g. business, social science,
biography and others) here? I enjoy reading them a lot, because I can always
learn a lot from them.

However, a lot of books on Amazon simply do not have good ratings, and
sometimes I need to spend a long time to find a good book to read. so I
collect the data from Amazon and apply some filter and made this site. The
books being displayed are with good review stats.

I hope this is helpful for you to find some good books.

~~~
technofire
Very cool! When you say you "collect the data from Amazon," are you scraping
this or using an API? If the latter, which API and where can I go to read
about it? I also would love to be able to query this kind of information from
Amazon.

~~~
cqcn1991
I scrape the data. The API from Amazon seems not very informative.

